# Papiamento: Dialuna minta a drenta informe di un accidente



## Ynez

Nunca había visto algo así. Intenté seguir la pista de la página para ver dónde se habla así, pero no puede encontrar esa información. Parece muy relacionado con el español, por eso lo pregunto aquí.




> Dialuna minta a drenta informe di un accidente cu a tuma lugar na Sabana Liber, mesora a dirigi un patruya na e sitio. Na yegada di e patruya nan a constata cu ta un truck a bay dal tras di un auto y consecutivamante e auto a bay tras di un pick cu tabata su dilanti. Afortunadamente ningun hende a resulta herida. Tabata tin un di e chofernan cu a rabia y a lanta contra esun cu a causa e accidente, pero polis a yega na tempo y a calma e situacion.



http://www.awe24.com/_moblog/externalInterface/extFrame.php?id=994&offId=0


----------



## ManPaisa

Estoy casi seguro de que es papiamento.
Lo hablan en Curazao, Aruba y Bonaire (en el Caribe frente a la costa de Venezuela)

Tiene como base el portugués, con muchos elementos de español y holandés, entre otros idiomas.


----------



## Ynez

Qué curioso.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Es papiamento.

Awe24 es un periódico de la isla de Aruba.

Leído se entiende bastante bien, pero cuando lo he oído en un reportaje en la televisión se entiende bastante menos porque suena a portugués.


----------



## Ynez

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Es papiamento.
> 
> Awe24 es un periódico de la isla de Aruba.
> 
> Leído se entiende bastante bien, pero cuando lo he oído en un reportaje en la televisión, se entiende bastante menos porque suena a portugués.



Veo que sí, que es papiamento, porque es como el de la página de wikipedia (que se entiende mejor todavía).


Pablo, ¿tú cómo sabías que era un periódico de la isla de Aruba? En esa página yo no encuentro ningún nombre de ningún sitio.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Veo que sí, que es papiamento, porque es como el de la página de wikipedia (que se entiende mejor todavía).
> 
> 
> Pablo, ¿tú cómo sabías que era un periódico de la isla de Aruba? En esa página yo no encuentro ningún nombre de ningún sitio.


 
Debe de haber buscado www.awe24.com


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> Debe de haber buscado www.awe24.com.



Ese enlace ya lo probé yo, ManPaisa, pero sale la misma página de siempre: titulares de noticias.


----------



## ManPaisa

Búsqueda de Google para www.awe24.com:

Bo fuente di sucesos! - nos ta reporta y cubri kico cu pasa of ta *...* - [ Traducir esta página ] 
*AWE24* ta specialisa den reporta sucesos cu ta tuma lugar na *Aruba*. Click aki si bo kier mira, scucha y lesa den un rati ora kico a pasa of ta pasando *...*


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ynez said:


> Veo que sí, que es papiamento, porque es como el de la página de wikipedia (que se entiende mejor todavía).
> 
> 
> Pablo, ¿tú cómo sabías que era un periódico de la isla de Aruba? En esa página yo no encuentro ningún nombre de ningún sitio.


 

Yo conozco una página que te lleva a todos los periódicos del mundo, abyznewslinks.com.

Como supuse que era papiamento, puse en google "abyz aruba" y ahí estaba el awe24.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Ahhh, qué listos sois. Esas búsquedas no se me ocurrieron.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Ahhh, qué listos sois. Esas búsquedas no se me ocurrieron.


 
No sé si sabes que en esas islas, que son parte del Reino de Holanda, la mayoría de los habitantes son cuatrilingües.  Hablan holandés, inglés (de EE.UU.), español (venezolano) y papiamento.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

He visto un poco de la televisión de Aruba por internet, con buena calidad de imagen y sonido por cierto, y en las dos ocasiones en las que he entrado, en una ponían una novela en español sin subtítulos con lo cual se deduce que entienden y seguramente hablan el español perfectamente.
La otra vez eran las noticias en papiamento y ciertamente recuerda al español y al portugués de Brasil mezclados.

telearuba.aw


----------



## Ynez

No lo sabía, pero no me extraña, habrán heredado la habilidad lingüística de los holandeses, con los que puedes hablar de cualquier manera y te entenderán.


----------

